# WTF? Is this like three cyclists hit in a month in San Diego?



## goooo (Mar 25, 2008)

First the guy on the night ride in Carlsbad. Then the guy on Friars. And now this:

www.fox5sandiego.com/news/kswb-bike-vs-street-sweeper,0,6433042.story


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

That is crazy at so many levels--- why was a 77 year old driving one? Was it a private company's cleaner? Or a city vehicle?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

'sarge' also chimed in on the friars accident thread saying his wife saw something recently which could be a fourth incident. I remember there was also someone who ran a stop sign in South Park and had some head trauma but didn't hear any outcome on that one.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't forget that most bike accidents don't make it to the news unless they affect traffic or someone is critically and dies. We really do not rate that highly on the news scene unfortunately. I would expect that as more people take to the roads on bicycles that this will change. There is education going on now but not enough to educate drivers and cyclists alike. I know the cit of Newport Beach just announced jsut announced an enforcement campaign that is targeted at drivers and cyclists due to recent accidents involving cars and cyclists. I believe that NBPD are honestly on a money drive more than an education drive but the point is they starting to enforce laws on the cyclists as well as the vehicles.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

rward325 said:


> Don't forget that most bike accidents don't make it to the news unless they affect traffic or someone is critically and dies.


Those are the kinds of 'accidents' we are talking about here. 

Our regional gov't planning agency - SANDAG - uses bicycle/car collisions as a key metric which I think is misguided as such incidents will naturally rise if more people start riding bikes until which point motorists get used to sharing the road and/or infrastructure improvements are made with cyclists in mind. 

At any rate, the former head of the San Diego Bicycle Coalition had been quoted in Voice of San Diego as saying fatalities didn't really change year-over-year. I think the number was something like 10/yr. If there are already 4 or 5 this year that would indicate the total number has gone up. I doubt the coalition or SANDAG measures anything useful like total bicycle commute miles or bicycle commute miles per capita to understand if it's a function of increased ridership or something else. 

Most of the progress made in San Diego seems to be more focused on education and installing bike racks and stuff like that. A big deal was made of surfacing Kearny Villa Rd. bike lanes. Still we have no bike boxes or blatantly striped lanes and 'merge' or warning signage in area where conflict is likely such as the Friars Rd death. Just bike lanes that 'dead end' and dump you into a merge with cars & trucks going 50 mph and nowhere to hide. 

In addition to keeping on riding it can't help to support the coalition financially or with time and to let them know what improvements you think need to be made to enhance the cycling experience.


----------



## vincah (Aug 14, 2010)

Cyclist was an excellent phlebotomist at UCSD -- everyone is shocked and saddened by the loss. Pisses me off...


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

filtersweep said:


> That is crazy at so many levels--- why was a 77 year old driving one? Was it a private company's cleaner? Or a city vehicle?


As far as I know they are city vehicles and employees.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Driver was asleep at the wheel at 5:20 pm???

Though not as common as other types of collisions, this is the kind that scares me, because when you're riding along in a bike lane or shoulder or even the right side of a shared lane, all you can do is trust that someone coming up behind you is going to keep their goddamn lane and not mow you down.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I saw an update on this on the UT site I think. Turns out this was a private contractor. The 77y/o driver had also had a couple deaths in his family recently and was known to take naps in parking lots along the way while working his shift. Apparently he was back behind the wheel due to a death in the family and it was a family business, according to the UT. 

It's so tragic the victim seems certainly to have been an outstanding fellow.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Flippin' irresponsible adults. I hate them on so many levels. I have all the patience in the world for kids. Not adults.

This is truly sad.

Can we wish for safe bike lanes some day??


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Another one this morningon a neighborhood street. Near my house too.


----------



## phade2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Was that the one on the news last night? The lady in the ghetto mini van ran straight into the bike lane and ran him over.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

Just saw this as I was out to sea for a few weeks. Took this week off to do some riding, guess I need to stop by performance and get a mirror.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

The Union hasn't updated their link to the story but in today's paper it said that the women fell asleep at the wheel. Apparently (and ironically) she had a death in her family a few days earlier, which had kept her awake at night. 

The DA is considering filing "misdemeanor manslaughter" charges. Amazing that the penalty for running someone over with a car can be lumped in with parking tickets.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

Well yesterday it was my turn to be nailed by a car. They took off and left me in the road too. Thankfully it appears both me and the bike are ok. I had a concussion and some road rash and ruined my right shifter. But other then a few things out of adjustment that seems to be it.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Glad you are not hurt worse! Looks like San Diego is not being very bike friendly as of late.


----------



## phade2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Messed up! Did you report it?


----------

